# Aggressive Fitment on Jetta MKV



## x KROWN x (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

I wonder if this wheel set up will fit a mark 5 jetta. I'm looking for opinions, pictures or tips.

I'm lowered at the minimum height of my ST suspension.

Options 1: Staggered

Wheels : 18x8.5 et32 F and 18x9.5 et39 R
Tires: 215/40/18 all around or 225/40/18 Rear.


Option 2 : Square set

Wheels: 18x8.5 et32
Tires: 215/40/18 all around


I'm not a camber fan, I don't want to rub 24/7 and I dont want to blow my fenders.

Thx for help!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

*The Ultimate MKV Wheel Fitment Guide*


----------



## x KROWN x (May 12, 2013)

Its doesn't answer my question avout the rear 9.5 wide. But thx for the guide


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

x KROWN x said:


> Its doesn't answer my question avout the rear 9.5 wide. But thx for the guide


Yes it does. Someone in that thread will have run a 9.5 in the rear, if not the same setup as you, or someone in that section will be able to help you out. Much more than anyone in here. This is really just for wheels and tires, not fitment for model types. :thumbup:


----------



## x KROWN x (May 12, 2013)

I see. So I should repost in this thread. Thx buddy


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Not sure its all that aggressive, ive seen a bunch of 9.5's inthe rear. 8.5 is pretty normal.


----------



## x KROWN x (May 12, 2013)

8.5 isnt aggressive. But i wonder if 9.5 on a mark 5 without camber and 215 is easy fit or not


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Just depends how low you go. When you lower the car, the camber naturally settles in. i have 9" now and probably can get away without -3 degrees and be at -2 degrees. -2degrees was my natural camber on the car when i lowered it. If i put another .5". I think i still need negative 3 degrees. Look at my pics on my bbs style 5 thread in the rear, its -3 degrees and i have room to go another .5" to 1" I believe without having to add camber or raise the car. If you dont want to add camber may want to stay at 8.5"



Mkvi and mkv pretty much the same


----------



## x KROWN x (May 12, 2013)

Thank you for you're answer BT12. Very useful
Can you post a pic of your setup!?


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Since i enjoy whoring pics of my car, i cut and pasted


18x9 all around 1.5" lips et prob 30-35. Upsized 18" style 5
215/40 18 nitto neo gen
24" ftg
Front camber -1.3 to -1.5 degree
Rear camber -3 degree
Fenders rolled. Passenger fender liner cut back

























































And thisnone is from today...since I drove it to work


----------



## x KROWN x (May 12, 2013)

Ohhh so damn nice car buddy!! So im pretty sure the 9.5 et 39 with 215/40 will work. As you said, the more you are slammed, the more the wheel will camber by itself


----------

